# Underground Garage cutting out



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

Bizarre story....

As the title says, Underground Garage has been cutting out randomly in my car. Sometimes, it's every 2-3 seconds, others it'll go for 30 seconds between cutouts. Doesn't happen on any other channel. If it happens often enough in succession, the SXM will shut down with a "Check Tuner" message, which can only be reset by switching the car off and restarting. Anyone else experiencing this? JVC head unit with SXV100 tuner.


----------

